# Ich möchte mich mal kurz Vorstellen



## TafKing (15 Juli 2007)

Hi leute, wie ihr seht bin ich neu hier also stell ich mich mal vor (wie es sich gehört)
Meine richtiger Name ist unwichtig desshalb nennt mich ruhig T.K , ich bin 20Jahre alt und komme aus Leverkusen (liegt neben Köln) mache zur Zeit eine Ausbildung als EHK im Kaufhof. Ja mehr brauch ich ja nicht zu sagen, ausser gut meine Hobbys sind Basketball, Musik, PS3, und natürlich meine Freundin wobei es sich blöd anhört, sie ja kein Hobby aber mit ihr mach ich halt am meisten.
Peace euer T.K


----------



## TafKing (15 Juli 2007)

hab ein paar smilies vergessen, also nicht das ihr denk ich bin voll der ernste typ


----------



## rise (15 Juli 2007)

Gbt ein extra Thread für Vorstellungen habe es deshalb mal hierhin verschoben^^

Aber nicht schlimm...man muss ja was zu tun haben.

Herzlich willkommen hier an Board!Danke für deine kleine Vorstellung!

Hoffe du hast Spass hier und postest fleissig mit


----------



## AMUN (15 Juli 2007)

Hallo T.K,

ich wünsche dir viel spaß beim posten und stöbern und heiße dich willkommen in unseren reihen 

Grüße
Amun


----------



## mark lutz (16 Juli 2007)

herzlich willkommen hier und viel spass


----------



## TafKing (16 Juli 2007)

danke danke! schöner empfang. ich war früher schonmal angemeldet, ist aber glaub ich Jahre her, aber ich glaube diese seite war das oder cpc oder wie die eine seite auch heissen mag


----------



## Muli (2 Aug. 2007)

Da gibt es ja nicht nur eine Seite im Netz mit diesem Themenschwerpunkt 

Aber jetzt hast du mit Sicherheit eine gute gefunden 

Willkommen an Board


----------

